# Campy and BB30



## traumabill

I'm looking to possibly upgrade my frame to a BB30 specific Cannondale. I know I can use my current Chorus UT cranks with an adapter. Are there better options, i.e. Cannondale SL cranks, or does Campy have something up their sleeve for BB30? I'm not sure what Liquigas uses or if they even use the BB30...as a point of reference...

Thanks in advance,


Bill


----------



## BikeProf

Campy makes the snap-in adapter that you mention. Otherwise, the choice is to use the C'dale Hollowgram crankset, the FSA BB30, or the SRAM Red BB30. There are probably some other BB30 cranks I'm forgetting, but these three are probably the easiest choices to find. Liquigas uses the Hollowgram with BB30. 

I'm getting a CAAD9 with the BB30 (it's a team deal), and I'm going back and forth between the Hollowgram and Record with the adapter.


----------



## traumabill

Thanks for the info. Right now in my head, I have it narrowed down to the same two choices - UT/adapter and the Hollowgram...

Bill


----------



## Squidward

http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/groupsetdetail/item_calotteintUT_catid_12.jsp


----------



## r_mutt

to continue this, is there any advantage to BB30 over a standard English BB? if you had a choice, which would you choose? 

I am in the process if ordering a CAAD9 and I have a choice of either BB.


----------



## STARNUT

r_mutt said:


> to continue this, is there any advantage to BB30 over a standard English BB? if you had a choice, which would you choose?
> 
> I am in the process if ordering a CAAD9 and I have a choice of either BB.


I hope you're not ordering now............. 'cause you ain't going to get it.



On to some productivity. 


Without question, I'd use the Cannondale SISL cranks. They are both lighter and stiffer than any Campy crank and about the same price. The guys on Liquigas always have and always will use the Cannondale cranks for the afore mentioned reason.

The guys at Fairwheel Bikes in Tucson (great shop by the way) recently did a crank test. The end result is that the diameter of the spindle was directly correlated to crank stiffness. Bigger diameter spindle = stiffer crank all other things being equal. If you follow this logic through other parts of the bike and mountain bikes it makes sense. Cannondale, Trek, Look, and others use a larger diameter bearing on the headtubes to increase stiffness. MTB manufacturers have started using 1.5" bearings in DH/FR bike for stiffness. MTBs have long used 20mm through axels to increase stiffness and recently the 15mm through for XC racing has been used and DT made special hubs with larger skewers as well. So even if you don't buy into the Fairwheel test, you can't deny the rest of the industry.

Where does this leaves us?

The BB section is no different than the headtube. It's a round object in a round object riding on bearings, with a load applied at the extreme ends of the round object in the the round object. Additionally, a *true* BB30 crankset will have a spindle length of 103-104mm rather than the 128 ~ish currently used to clear external BB cups. So it's shorter (stiffer) and bigger (stiffer).

Bigger spindle = more stiffness; all things being equal.

If you're going to order and actually get a CAAD 9 BB30, use the damn SISL cranks. Otherwise you're just adding weight and complication to the process. One of the things that makes those frames special _is_ the BB30 and those cranks.

As an aside, do not confuse BB30 with the stupid "BB90" BS or whatever Trek and Wilier are yacking about. They simply extend the BB shell out to where the external cups would normally reside and press the bearings into the frame and use a standard size spindle. If the bigger spindle = bigger stiffness holds true, this is mearly an exercise in semantics and not a true evolution of the component and thus...................... dumb.


As for Campy making a BB30 crank........... they were the last to adopt the external BB and will probably make a Shimano friendly rear derailleur before they make a BB30 crank.

Starnut


----------



## capt_phun

What starnut says +1. BB30 SI SL crank, weighed in at 609 grams in 172.5 WITH Bearings, & all parts. Super stiff, easy to work on. Go true BB30!


----------



## r_mutt

thanks for the thoughtful advice. since I am going to move everything over from my present bike, and I run campy, will those SISL cranks work with campy ft and rear deraileurs? I would seriously consider this set-up if it works. 

my team is doing a custom paint order, so I think we are good as far as being able to get them.


----------



## STARNUT

Yes, campy will play nice with the SISL










Starnut


----------



## r_mutt

1 CAAD9 , team paint, BB30, ordered! 

thanks starnut!


----------



## STARNUT

r_mutt said:


> 1 CAAD9 , team paint, BB30, ordered!
> 
> thanks starnut!



remember, pics or it doesn't exist......

Starnut


----------



## r_mutt

approx 6 weeks for delivery, 1 week to build her. 

i'll post them up!


----------



## zamboni

You will enjoy this set up and keep us posted.


----------



## zamboni

Starnut,

Can you confirm if I can run the 50/34 Si crank set with SR11 ?

Thanks


----------



## slowoldman

Just for your info.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjxEPtjk3yY


----------



## toonraid

SR11 will only work with SR chainset as the new chain is 5.5 as opposed to the old 5.9 - as for campy doing BB30 I doubt it as they say their adaptor system is better as it offers less rolling resistance due to smaller bearing size and also offers lowest U & Q factor in industry which has a co-relation to power transfer - and then there is the small matter of fitting the bearing into the BB shell in BB30 system which is not everyone's cup of tea due to long term reliability not taking into account the tolerances for frame and bearing.


----------



## zamboni

My current set up is Cannondale BB30 crank Record 10 spd and wonder if I should replace the chainrings when upgrade to SR11.


----------



## toonraid

U should - apparently the only 10 speed part that works with 11 speed is the brakes and that comes at a performance cost.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

r-mutt - Is your bike done yet?? It's been more than 7 weeks


----------



## r_mutt

RoadBikeVirgin said:


> r-mutt - Is your bike done yet?? It's been more than 7 weeks



i'm ready to go, just need the frame. instead of a cannondale crank, i picked up an fsa sl-k light bb30 crank. i dropped by the shop last week and they said 2 more weeks. let's see what 2 weeks is in cannondale speak..


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin

r_mutt said:


> i'm ready to go, just need the frame. instead of a cannondale crank, i picked up an fsa sl-k light bb30 crank. i dropped by the shop last week and they said 2 more weeks. let's see what 2 weeks is in cannondale speak..


Oh man that could be bad news  When I ordered my frame on March 13th, they said 6-8 weeks. Sounds like it could take a bit longer than that :-/

-Chris


----------



## DrSmile

STARNUT said:


> Additionally, a *true* BB30 crankset will have a spindle length of 103-104mm rather than the 128 ~ish currently used to clear external BB cups. So it's shorter (stiffer) and bigger (stiffer).


Just to nitpick... Wouldn't a crankset with a longer spindle length have less flex than a shorter one assuming the Q factor stays the same? There is more spindle support the further out the bearings are, I thought this was one of the main advantages of external bearings. Length increases springiness by a factor of 16 (!) for a doubled unsupported (cantilevered) distance.

As a practical example automotive axles have their bearings positioned as outboard as possible.


----------



## twbradford

11 and 10 speed compatability from Velo News Lennard Zinn: 
Also see (http://www.velonews.com/article/85378 and http://www.velonews.com/article/86055 and http://www.velonews.com/article/91619)

And, I got a lot of mail about 11s/10s compatibility issues, of which here is a sampling:

These go to 11
Dear Lennard,
The only time that I have seen a chain get sucked between the small and large ring even with the correct chain is when the inner chainring has been installed inside out.
Rudy

Dear Lennard,
First of all you are the man! As far as the 11-speed chain and cassette go and the 10-speed crank, the problem with his jamming the chain has much more to do with the adjustment of the front derailleur than the chain issue. If you measure the distance between the chainrings its not possible for the chain to fit into that gap, unless one or both rings are deflected from each other creating a space large enough to fit the 11-speed chain. This could be done with compact 110 BCD cranks but most likely not a Dura-Ace 39-53 combination.

It would depend on the chainrings, and how stiff they are, but basically he didn't get the chain over far enough, it hung up on the outside plate of the new 11-speed chain and was forced into the space and jammed due to the rider's own power. I am sure a quick adjustment of the front derailleur would fix this situation. And a reminder to all your readers: not all mechanics are created equally.
James

Dear Lennard,
For what it's worth, regarding the campy 11s chain that got "stuck" in the 10s crank; I too have been riding a "minimal" Campy 11-speed setup to see what works; this means 11-speed shifters, chain and cassette only with SRAM red crankset (177.5 CT, which campy doesn't make) and Campagnolo 10-speed derailleurs; I've used this about 1200 miles with great results; it shifts as fast and clean as another bike which I use as a "baseline" which has full campy super record 11s and which also has been ridden for about 1100 miles.

One of the issues I'm trying to evaluate is the long-term viability of riding the 11-speed without using an 11-speed crank or derailleurs; ie, do the SRAM 10s chainrings or the campy 10-speed derailleur pulleys "wear" the 11s chain pematurely or lead to failure? To date, the system works fantastic, and even better than a pure 10-speed system.
David Zimbelman
Salmon Cyclery
The Dalles, Oregon

Dear Lennard,
Our demo Moots has a Record 10-speed compact cranks and otherwise 11-speed Chorus group and it works just fine. We've had no issues at all.
Peter Chisholm
Vecchio’s Bicicletteria
Boulder, Colorado


----------



## zamboni

That is the reason why I upgrade the entire grouppo to avoid any problems may occur.


----------



## 39x25

*bb30*

Ok so I have a Cannondale caad9 (bb30) on the way.I use Campy,Is it possible to use Campagnolo(10or11s,not sure what one I'm going to use for the new bike) with the Cannondale BB30 si crankset.Are there different ones for Shimano and Campy or are they the same exact crankset?What chainrings will the Cannondale BB30 crankset accept?Will it accept Campy rings?10 and 11? Thanks.


----------



## zamboni

You need to order a new spider from Cannondale which specific work only with Campy rings.


----------



## zamboni

39x25 said:


> Ok so I have a Cannondale caad9 (bb30) on the way.I use Campy,Is it possible to use Campagnolo(10or11s,not sure what one I'm going to use for the new bike) with the Cannondale BB30 si crankset.Are there different ones for Shimano and Campy or are they the same exact crankset?What chainrings will the Cannondale BB30 crankset accept?Will it accept Campy rings?10 and 11? Thanks.


If you are planning to run 10 spd with BB30 crank you would be fine with original rings otherwise you need to replace the 11 spd rings.


----------



## RussellS

39x25 said:


> Ok so I have a Cannondale caad9 (bb30) on the way.I use Campy,Is it possible to use Campagnolo(10or11s,not sure what one I'm going to use for the new bike) with the Cannondale BB30 si crankset.Are there different ones for Shimano and Campy or are they the same exact crankset?What chainrings will the Cannondale BB30 crankset accept?Will it accept Campy rings?10 and 11? Thanks.


http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaen...gram_sl_crank_owners_manual_supplement_en.pdf

130mm bcd for Hollowgram SL crankset. Campagnolo uses 135mm bcd chainrings.


----------



## 39x25

In the picture of your bike what chainrings are those?Nice bike.


----------



## r_mutt

stronglight makes an 130 BCD campy compatable 10/11 chainrings. 


http://xxcycle.com/130-ct2-2-10-11-speed,,en.php


http://xxcycle.com/130-ct2-1-10-11speed-type-s,,en.php


----------



## vyper76

do they make cups for regular Square-tapered BBs? all of the campy adapters i can find are only for the ultra-torque...


----------



## vyper76

vyper76 said:


> do they make cups for regular Square-tapered BBs? all of the campy adapters i can find are only for the ultra-torque...


also, what brand do y'all recomend?


----------

